# Quelle distribution choisir ?



## Orantiwë (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Je serais prochainement l'heureux propriétaire d'un MB alu 2,4GHz. Je voulais installer en dual-boot une distrib' de Linux.

La question que je me posais est la suivante : Quelle distribution choisir, sachant que mon usage sera essentiellement (exclusivement ?) scientifique : LaTeX, scilab, quelques éditeurs et éventuellement d'autres plus que je n'ai pas en tête.

Je pourrais trouver des équivalents pour mac os x mais j'ai envie de mettre linux pour promouvoir le libre à minima 

Merci pour vos conseils avertis.


----------



## ntx (21 Octobre 2008)

Pas besoin d'équivalents, tu peux mettre trouver CES logiciels pour Mac OSX, il n'est pas interdit d'utiliser du libre sur un Mac  Regarde via Mac Ports ou Fink, voire directement sur le site car la plupart ont une version Mac OSX, à commencer par Latex. Ca reste une solution bien plus fiable que de faire un dual boot et polluer ton DD avec d'autres OS avec tous les risques qui vont avec.
Quant à Linux, ça reste un Unix tout comme Mac OSX, donc tu ouvres un terminal et tu auras la même chose :rateau:


----------



## gagarts (21 Octobre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Ca reste une solution bien plus fiable que de faire un dual boot et polluer ton DD avec d'autres OS avec tous les risques qui vont avec.



Salut !

J'ai été choqué par le terme 'polluer' employé dans la phrase... Je reconnaît la réalité du reste du commentaire, mais de la à dire qu'en installant une distribution GNU/Linux sur un Mac on 'pollue' son disque dur, je trouve ça un peu raide quand-même... voilà, c'est pas pour engue..er, juste une remarque. Ce type de commentaire pourrait s'appliquer à l'installation d'un win quelconque sur la machine fraîchement débarquée de l'Apple store, sur ce point rien à redire  mais dire ça d'un GNU/Linux, de nos jours parait insultant !

OK, j'arrête le HS...

Si malgré tout Orantiwë veut mettre une distro dans son mac, je ne saurais pas trop le renseigner car je n'utilise pas les applications citées... Sinon, t'es tu déjà familiarisé avec le Manchot ou pas ? (parce que ça change la donne dans le choix de la distro !)

Ceci dit, je rejoins NTX dans le sens où, si ces applis fonctionnent (correctement) sous OS X, pourquoi t'embêter ? A moins que tu tiennes particulièrement à metre un GNU/Linux sur ta (future) bête ! 

Bon, au final, je ne suis même pas sûr d'avoir répondu correctement à la question...


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Octobre 2008)

Ubuntu est une bonne distrib, assez "user friendly", stable, et en plus une nouvelle version sort dans 9 jour (Ubuntu 8.10)!

plus d'infos : www.ubuntu-fr.org

mais il est vrai que chercher s'il n'y a pas les équivalent MACOSX des logiciels que tu souhaites peut t'éviter d'avoir 2 OS et de remplir ton disque dur !

si tu veux du libre sous mac OS, openoffice existe et vient d'être mis à jour, aMSN, certain logiciel dont tu parles aussi !!!

Si tu veux installer une distrib linux, regarde avant si les nouveaux macbooks tournent bien sous linux (problèmes de drivers etc...)

sur ce, bonne install'


----------



## ntx (21 Octobre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> J'ai été choqué par le terme 'polluer' employé dans la phrase... Je reconnaît la réalité du reste du commentaire, mais de la à dire qu'en installant une distribution GNU/Linux sur un Mac on 'pollue' son disque dur, je trouve ça un peu raide quand-même


Le terme "polluer" ne s'applique pas à la qualité de l'OS, mais au fait d'installer deux OS sur un même disque ce qui pour moi ne peut que finir par provoquer une catastrophe :rateau:
1 OS par disque pour être tranquille et ce ne sont pas tous les messages sur ce forum à propos d'OS qui disparaissent qui vont me contredire


----------



## claud (21 Octobre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Le terme "polluer" ne s'applique pas à la qualité de l'OS, mais au fait d'installer deux OS sur un même disque ce qui pour moi ne peut que finir par provoquer une catastrophe :rateau:
> 1 OS par disque pour être tranquille et ce ne sont pas tous les messages sur ce forum à propos d'OS qui disparaissent qui vont me contredire


Je suis en désaccord complet avec cette affirmation gratuite sur le concept de dualboot.

Sur mon iBook j'ai mac + ubuntu.
Sur mon MBP j'ai mac + windows.

C'est davantage de richesse,de potentialité !

Et tout est parfaitement stable !

N.B.:les triboots ne sont pas stables hélas.


----------



## gagarts (21 Octobre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Le terme "polluer" ne s'applique pas à la qualité de l'OS, mais au fait d'installer deux OS sur un même disque ce qui pour moi ne peut que finir par provoquer une catastrophe :rateau:
> 1 OS par disque pour être tranquille et ce ne sont pas tous les messages sur ce forum à propos d'OS qui disparaissent qui vont me contredire



Merci de cette explication ! 

Il est vrai que la stabilité des dual-boot sur un seul HD peuvent être instable... mais dans le cas du macbook... difficile de faire autrement ! 

Par contre, mais c'est un autre sujet, j'aimerais bien faire un multi-boot sur un G3 B&W avec 2HD IDE et 1 HD SCSI... Mais, bon, quand j'aurais la machine à disposition, j'y reviendrais !


Bref, encore un post complètement inutile de ma part !  Merci de ne pas me jeter trop fort dehors, je connais la sortie !


----------



## ntx (21 Octobre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Et tout est parfaitement stable !


Pour le moment, et à la première grosse merde, tu perdras tout :rateau: 
Va voir dans le forum Windows,sur Mac, il y a plein de message de gens qui ont tout perdu parce qu'il ne savent pas où ils ont mis les pieds. On ne bricole pas les partitions de son DD sans un minimum de précautions, donc pour une garantie totale, on ne les bricole pas du tout, 1 OS = 1 disque. Prendre ce risque juste pour voir à quoi ressemble Linux, cela ne vaut pas la coût, il vaut mieux utiliser un Linux bootable sur CD car franchement il n'y a pas grand chose d'extraordinaire à voir.


----------



## claud (22 Octobre 2008)

ntx , j'ai médité...

Pour Linux tu as peut-être (ou sans doute ?) raison.

Pour windows je ne pense pas ; Apple n'a pas avec l'assistant bootcamp jeté
ses aficionados dans la gueule du loup ! et la logithèque windows est immense...;
donc la tentation de l' utiliser nativement est grande.

Les désordres dont tu parles arrivent à l'installation quand on ne suit pas
la notice bootcamp.

Et j'espère que je ne ferai pas partie des malheureux...


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Octobre 2008)

pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, il y a la virtualisation, tu installes VirtualBox (racheté par Sun, Open Source et gratuit) et tu mets un nunux (par exemple Ubuntu, bien , simple, reconnaissant pas trop mal tes périphériques mac) dans ce VirtualBox : pas de "pollution", pas de "débordement",...


----------



## estcethomas (30 Octobre 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, il y a la virtualisation, tu installes VirtualBox (racheté par Sun, Open Source et gratuit) et tu mets un nunux (par exemple Ubuntu, bien , simple, reconnaissant pas trop mal tes périphériques mac) dans ce VirtualBox : pas de "pollution", pas de "débordement",...



oui mais c'est tout de même assez limité! ça ne reste que de la virtualisation...
personnellement j'ai un trial boot osX ubuntu et windows! Mais bon j'avouerai que windows ne me sert plus à grand chose donc je vais sûrement le virer!


----------



## gagarts (30 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> personnellement j'ai un trial boot osX ubuntu et windows! Mais bon j'avouerai que windows ne me sert plus à grand chose donc je vais sûrement le virer!



salut, moi aussi ! et les trois OS sont opérationnels... 

Ceci dit, je garde win... pour faire de l' "assistance à amis en détresse" et pour quelques tests de compatibilité...


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

Installer des OS différents sur un même disque dur ne comporte AUCUN risque. Le seul risque c'est les conneries que l'utilisateur peut faire. Et finalement c'est tant mieux, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend. Mais laisser courire la rumeur infondée qu'un autre os provoque une potentielle instabilité c'est de la connerie en barre.


----------



## estcethomas (22 Décembre 2008)

Psylo a dit:


> Installer des OS différents sur un même disque dur ne comporte AUCUN risque. Le seul risque c'est les conneries que l'utilisateur peut faire. Et finalement c'est tant mieux, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend. Mais laisser courire la rumeur infondée qu'un autre os provoque une potentielle instabilité c'est de la connerie en barre.



oui... Et?


----------



## gagarts (22 Décembre 2008)

Salut, je pense que le message de Psylo est une réponse à :


ntx a dit:


> Pour le moment, et à la première grosse merde, tu perdras tout :rateau:
> Va voir dans le forum Windows,sur Mac, il y a plein de message de gens qui ont tout perdu parce qu'il ne savent pas où ils ont mis les pieds. On ne bricole pas les partitions de son DD sans un minimum de précautions, donc pour une garantie totale, on ne les bricole pas du tout, 1 OS = 1 disque. Prendre ce risque juste pour voir à quoi ressemble Linux, cela ne vaut pas la coût, il vaut mieux utiliser un Linux bootable sur CD car franchement il n'y a pas grand chose d'extraordinaire à voir.


Et c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas tort !...
Ceci dit, je peux me tromper sur ses intentions !


----------



## estcethomas (22 Décembre 2008)

ah d'accord ok pardon... j'avais pas compris... faut dire que un mois plus tard aussi...


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

poster bourré a 4h du mat sur macgé, ça me réussit pas...


----------



## benjamin (22 Décembre 2008)

Psylo a dit:


> poster bourré a 4h du mat sur macgé, ça me réussit pas...



À d'autres, si. On en a même fait un forum.


----------



## estcethomas (22 Décembre 2008)

Psylo a dit:


> poster bourré a 4h du mat sur macgé, ça me réussit pas...



ah ben voila tout s'explique!


----------

